# Reapplying for USC Critical Studies Major



## USCHoodman (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey everybody, I go to USC and I got rejected the first time I tried to get into the Critical Studies department, does anybody have any tips to help on the application process?(Writing Sample or Personal Statement)

Critical Studies Application


----------



## tabz (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey I go to USC as well, and I am planning on applying to the Critical Studies major as well.  I'm not too confident for my first attempt, since my gpa for last semester was only a 3.1.  any tips on what they look for would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## USCHoodman (Aug 20, 2008)

Really what grade are you in?

Anybody want to help out the USC peepz?


----------



## tabz (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a sophomore at SC.  I haven't applied to the film school yet, this fall is my first try.


----------



## USCHoodman (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck this is my second and I'm going to be a junior


----------



## suenos53 (Dec 3, 2008)

This note might be too late, but I don't think that GPA matters that much in transferring into film school. I would think that your essays are the most important factor, followed by your extracurricular (or film) experience as well as your letters of recommendation. Have you taken any film classes and talked with the instructors about your interest in transferring? That might really help.  Good luck!


----------

